# CACAO NIBS VS CACAO POWDER



## GABBA110360 (15/5/16)

Hi
a recipe i have calls for cacao nibs in the boil but here in downtown yamba all i can sourse is ground cacao .
does anyone have reliable imformation about ground cacao potency versus nibs and if so what ratio to use
thanks in advance ken


----------



## Moad (15/5/16)

You can get nibs online for an OK price...


----------



## GABBA110360 (15/5/16)

ive already bought this ground stuff bloody expensive actually but that's ok cos the beer is for me


----------



## Moad (15/5/16)

I'd say you would need to use about 50% in weight of the nibs but that is a guess and nothing more! Good luck though


----------



## GABBA110360 (15/5/16)

Moad said:


> I'd say you would need to use about 50% in weight of the nibs but that is a guess and nothing more! Good luck though


hi moad thanks
it's going into a imp stout
I did a lot of google stuff on it and could not come up with anything usefull just don't want to over do it

I suppose if it's wrong i'll just have to drink it
drink it freddy lol


----------



## Moad (15/5/16)

I just used 300g of nibs that were soaked in alcohol for 2 weeks and am not picking up an overpowering flavour from them. What's the recipe call for?


----------



## GABBA110360 (15/5/16)

recipe was only 90 grams so i'll have a go 
cheers


----------



## sp0rk (16/5/16)

Woolies should have it, sometimes in the health food section


----------



## GABBA110360 (16/5/16)

sp0rk said:


> Woolies should have it, sometimes in the health food section


thanks spork
I was actually wondering if someone knew a comparison rate between the nibs and ground as I've already got the ground stuff


----------



## contrarian (16/5/16)

I have used both in brews and once in the same brew adding the powder to the boil and the nibs during fermentation. This was for a double chocolate stout. 

I think for 40L into the fermenter I used 500g and it certainly wasn't over powering. Might be different if added to the fermenter. 

If you are aiming for a distinct chocolate flavour I think it would be hard to overdo it!


----------



## GABBA110360 (16/5/16)

contrarian said:


> I have used both in brews and once in the same brew adding the powder to the boil and the nibs during fermentation. This was for a double chocolate stout.
> 
> I think for 40L into the fermenter I used 500g and it certainly wasn't over powering. Might be different if added to the fermenter.
> 
> If you are aiming for a distinct chocolate flavour I think it would be hard to overdo it!


thank you for your imput gives me a bit of confidence to use the ground stuff I think it's a 23 l batch so i'll be goin for it thanks all who replied
ken


----------

